# Root Toolkit



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Found this posted on G+, this morning. It might help those who are unsure about doing it themselves.

http://www.galaxynexusforum.com/forum/galaxy-nexus-hacks-mods/1445-wugs-galaxy-nexus-root-toolkit.html


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

/facepalm. IT'S A F******* NEXUS! If you have to use a rootkit on it to root it, Take it back and get an iPhone.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey, don't shoot the messenger, guys. I was just trying to help out the noobs, who are afraid to try it themselves.


----------



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

That program is far from spam. It was developed by wugfresh. He went above and beyond with his work on the DX. The man dropped hell of things for that phone. Including getting tether to work on gingerbread. U guys should be a little more respectful of someone who has put that much time and effort into the android community.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't know how Wug's work could labeled spam. He worked some magic on the DX that benefitted many of us ... while being a virtual 'rocket scientist' in biomedical engineering, I believe it is. I'm going to check this out as it may benefit some of those 'el noobo grande' folks who can barely tie their own shoelaces (i.e. the i*hony types).


----------



## Steven58 (Sep 13, 2011)

This opens up Modding for newbs. Thanks for sharing the info. Well done!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

nhat said:


> people have some serious reading comprehension issues. in the "best" poll thread, i posted that all the 4.0.3 roms are basically the same with different features picked from CM, and kejar thinks i said they're all CM kangs


I read what it said. But wugfresh mostly always posts his work in a phone specific web site. Makes it a little easier to find. Plus how does one know its a spam site if ur not a member of it? I am and still a member of DX forums where wug has posted all of his work for the DX. Guess what no spam from either. Sorry but its starting to get a little lame with all the trash talking on these forums. We are here to help!!!! If all u wanna do is be negative, than go back to Facebook.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

pbj420 said:


> ... Sorry but its starting to get a little lame with all the trash talking on these forums. We are here to help!!!! ...


Agreed ... this thread is turning into what you'd expect to see on one of those 'other' forums. Let's keep it positive and helpful here on RootWiki.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

cvhovey said:


> Agreed ... this thread is turning into what you'd expect to see on one of those 'other' forums. Let's keep it positive and helpful here on RootWiki.


In the interest of being helpful. A Nexus is meant to be unlocked & it's so easy that using a 1 click where you have no idea what is or isn't happening makes it more complicated/risky.


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

i think its a good thing for noobs like me. Now i do know how to do all the unlocking and rooting and even went back to stock to make sure that i could. But this cant be that bad. I would love a way to unroot my phone without having to go back to stock and wipe eveything. Thats the only thing that i think it stupid. Ive never had to wipe and go back to all stock to unroot a phone before. Now i wont do this untill someone one here does it and will stand buy it.


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

poontab said:


> In the interest of being helpful. A Nexus is meant to be unlocked & it's so easy that using a 1 click where you have no idea what is or isn't happening makes it more complicated/risky.


Very true. But at the same time, considering the number of folks who don't / won't / can't read nor follow nor grasp even the clearest step-by-step manual method ... I've more confidence in letting them use Wug's tool(s) than some 'john doe' type "I haven't tried this but it should work" method. As for me, I prefer doing it the tried and true way. Yet at the same time, I can see my wife's eyes glaze over any time I mention "bootloader", "ROM", "kernel", etc.


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

i think its a great tool for people who dont really know much about ADB or about how to root but want to run root apps like wifi tether. I know learning this stuff can be pretty daunting for some people especially since it could ruin your warranty.

anywho, +1 for the easy method.


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

Noob or not, this decreases the time it takes to get the result I want. Facepalm all you want, I have no shame.


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

There is much more benefit from knowing how to use adb. I can't wait for the questions to begin from people who took a short cut with no clue where they were going. I appreciate a good app or tool that makes something easier but this seems like putting someone with a learners permit in a race car.


----------



## hille141 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dr_w said:


> Noob or not, this decreases the time it takes to get the result I want. Facepalm all you want, I have no shame.


Exactly. Even an uberleet haxor can benefit from a program like this. One close click and your are rooted and unlocked, and one more if you want to go back to stock.

For people like me who does use adb commands very often (but know how), a tool like this is very useful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

hille141 said:


> Exactly. Even an uberleet haxor can benefit from a program like this. One close click and your are rooted and unlocked, and one more if you want to go back to stock.
> 
> For people like me who does use adb commands very often (but know how), a tool like this is very useful.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


My point exactly. Thanks brotha. I use ADB just like the next guy but if there is a tool that speeds this up, I'm all for it. Its no different than CWM. How many people use CWM? Ooooh you are a noob because you don't know how to code and you dont know how to make your own CWM ...blah blah blah. CWM is a tool much like this program.


----------



## xRogerxC (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree on both sides of the discussion. I have rooted a lot of phones in my time. I am up for a faster way, but concerned for the noob who uses this method and just happens to have an error.

With no understanding of ADB or CWR, they are gonna be filling this forum with posts full of "One click bricked my phone, help!".

I think everyone and especially noobs should at least learn to setup ADB on their PC, understand basic ADB commands and learn about boot loaders, root and Clockwork Recovery.

All of us that are more experienced should take the new guys under our wing and encourage them to learn these very things









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## teng247 (Jul 18, 2011)

Lets remember that we were all noobs at one point or another. I do agree that they should at least try the adb method to learn a thing or two but i also know that one click apps do help out even the most experienced person since its so quick. Thanks to op for sharing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

